# 2012 Nissan Xterra Airbag Light



## XTERRA 2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Last week my airbag light started blinking randomly. Took it into my mechanic and error code B1019 came up. He cleared the code, saying it was stored before and came up. A few days after he cleared it, it came back. Brought my car back in and he said I need a new Passenger Front Seat Belt Retractor, which is going to cost $600. He cleared it again for me and we talked about the about the options. Recommend me calling Nissan because there is a airbag recall on my car and to see if it is related at all. Pretty much he said this new retractor would fix the problem, but if I could find a cheaper way to let him know. With that being said, here are my questions.
1. As anyone had this problem before and do you know what causes it?
2. Will my airbags still deploy if my airbag light is on? The passenger airbag light is on as well, to be off.
3. Thoughts on the seat belt retractor?

Thank you in advance


----------



## jasmondelle (Jul 22, 2019)

One of my friend had an issue like that. If I can find a solution I'll let you know!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The seat belt retractor has what's called a "pre-tensioner" inside of it that deploys (similar in the way an air bag deploys) in during an accident to lock the seat belt in place. They can develop circuit issues that can trigger trouble codes and require replacement of the retractor assembly to fix said code. If the airbag warning light is "on," it doesn't mean that it is going to go off for no reason, rather, it may NOT deploy in the situation where the vehicle is in an accident. There is a company called "safetyrestore.com" that repairs and resets air bag components, so you may want to check them out and see if they can repair your retractor assembly, which should be much cheaper than purchasing a new one from Nissan.


----------



## Tenaya (Sep 23, 2020)

XTERRA 2019 said:


> Last week my airbag light started blinking randomly. Took it into my mechanic and error code B1019 came up. He cleared the code, saying it was stored before and came up. A few days after he cleared it, it came back. Brought my car back in and he said I need a new Passenger Front Seat Belt Retractor, which is going to cost $600. He cleared it again for me and we talked about the about the options. Recommend me calling Nissan because there is a airbag recall on my car and to see if it is related at all. Pretty much he said this new retractor would fix the problem, but if I could find a cheaper way to let him know. With that being said, here are my questions.
> 1. As anyone had this problem before and do you know what causes it?
> 2. Will my airbags still deploy if my airbag light is on? The passenger airbag light is on as well, to be off.
> 3. Thoughts on the seat belt retractor?
> ...


Hi there; I know it’s been awhile since you posted.Did you get it fixed and if so what worked. I’ve been dealing with this on my xterra for 2 yrs. Had the front seat belt retractor replaced, then the air bag module and now they’re suggesting the harness ( no longer made for 2006 xterra) be replaced. Air bag light would go on , I learned how to reset it, it would be off for a couple of months for a year and now it won’t reset. They are basically telling me that, if the airbag light is on, I’m not protected. My car has 90,000 miles on it and works well otherwise. Thousands of people have had this issue and I haven’t seen one report of a fix. Thank you


----------

